# Laila Ali v. Christy Martin



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 24, 2003)

Who watched the fight between Laila Ali and Christy Martin, and what did you think of the scraps?

IMO Laila Ali was too big and strong and the result was what I expected. Laila wins.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 24, 2003)

i wanted to see that fight! i didn't realize it was on already! argggh!! i missed it! arrgghh!
Can someone give some details on the fight?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *IMO Laila Ali was too big and strong and the result was what I expected. Laila wins. *



I agree with you.  This fight shouldn't been allowed to go on.  It was a mismatch.  It was done just to get a women's fight on pay-per-view.  No boxing organization would let Barrera fight Mayorga, right?  Therefore, they should not have let Martin fight Ali.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah I thought there was a significant size difference. I too wanted to see this fight, but I missed it. PLease someone post some details. And why the hell do they call Martin "the coal miners daughter"?


----------

